# crufts classes



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Does anyone know what the age limit for the yearling classes are

We qualified in yearling but by the time crufts comes around she will be 26 1/2 mths... 

Can she still be entered in yearling...Not sure how it works as never been before


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't panic  When the Crufts schedule comes out it will give you the classes and the requirements. It's usually on line with Fosse data some time in December (I think).


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks will keep an eye open on fosse data for the schedule


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I think you will find that the age limit for special yearling is 24 months.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> I think you will find that the age limit for special yearling is 24 months.


That's correct - it will say something like "for dogs of 12 and not exceeding 24 months on the first day of the show" - so you will be looking at entering her in either novice, undergraduate, graduate or post graduate (depending upon what classes are scheduled for springers)


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Up to 24mths is what i thought as that is the age for yearling....someone told me that at crufts the age limit is extended....I will just have to be patient and wait for the schedule 

Thanks u guys


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

They do mess about with with puppy and junior classes - you'll notice when you see the schedule that instead of puppy and junior classes, they are listed as special puppy and special junior - special puppy is 8-14 months and special junior is 8-18 months.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I think the next class after yearling in springers is post grad  unless they have changed this year...Well we are still going to have a good time and the best doggie is coming home with me :thumbup:


----------

